# Louisiana anyone?



## Maiq (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi all, I'm from Baton Rouge and i was wondering if anyone knew of support groups around here or would maybe like to start one.

Thanks!


----------



## pbjblts (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm from Baton Rouge, too. I'm not home right now, but I'll be back in June. I don't know of any support groups, but if more people reply, maybe we could put one together.


----------



## Maiq (Dec 1, 2011)

Alright sweet! 

i guess we'll just wait and see then


----------



## vos360 (Jul 23, 2013)

Did y'all ever get a group started? I'm looking also interested.


----------



## Maiq (Dec 1, 2011)

No but I guess if more people did want to I'd still be in. Looks like we're the only two right now though.


----------



## darkhoboelf (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm not too far from there if y'all decide to do this send me a pm


----------



## vlb (Apr 19, 2014)

I would be willing to join, if you are still interested.


----------



## rcguy (May 5, 2012)

*In baton rouge*

:smile2: I AM IN BR!!!!!!! Willing to meet.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

North Louisiana anyone?


----------

